# need ice report for Duck Lake (montcalm county)



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has been fishing this lake? I want to hit it this weekend with a buddy, but don't know how the ice is.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

I was on a small private lake on saterday. I would say that there was about 7 inches of ice. 4 inches of good blue ice and 3 inches of white ice. I would say go for it. There were quit a few guys coming and going from the bait shop in howard city. If the ice looks unsafe on duck there should be other options in the area.


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

hey slipbobber, is there a bait shop on duck lake or should i go to crystal lake's bait shop.
thanks for the help


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

Dave,
I do not know the area that well I would say that if there is a bait shop on crystal go there. It does not seem that far from duck. Better yet try finding a phone number of that place on crystal and give them a call. The bait shop I went to was in Howard city. If I remember right he did say that they were doing well on crystal. Not for sure though.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Crystal Lake's Bait shop is "The Tacklebox"

989-235-6413 is the # there.

Nice guys. Honest reports. Good prices! (Though I've only bought bait there)


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

There is no bait shop on Duck, the closest one is on crystal lake.It's only two miles or less. Are you finally trying to find some of the lakes close to where you live Dave?:lol: Yes the ice would be safe there, good luck if ya go, the small fish should keep ya busy


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Don't let anybody tell ya different, there are some nice crappie, gills and some decent pike on Duck, ya just have to know how to catch'em.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Who told ya that thunderhead, your freind from the tackle box bait shop:lol: :lol: The bluegills I catch would eat them duck lake gills for dinner.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ya, ok. Whatever tommy.........

Anybody that would like to see this years pics of the catches out of either Crystal or Duck, stop into that baitshop and have a look. They're on the counter.

Unless you think he's lying about that too tommy........


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

If you know so much and fish over there that much I must know you thunderhead I'm a leader not a follower, I go out and make my own news,I don't have to go on information from a bait shop or from this site for that matter. Do you ever fish six lakes? does your wife fish with you sometimes?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

tommytheleader, where are your reports ? All I hear comming from you is where _not_ to fish and what _we're_ doing wrong...........

And why would you know me ? It's not like I'm going to walk over to every fisherman I see and say hello.

I've fished that lake for 35 years, so ya, I can probably tell you what's going on. Or at least give you a damn good idea.

That's my green hardside on the North and I spend more than my share of time out there. 


No, I don't fish six lakes and yes, the wife fishes with me alot.

Let us know when you make some news...........


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Look man, I really don't care to get into a tit for tat with you over a fishing report. 

The man asked, I told him.

If you'd like to learn the tricks of catching the decent fish out of Crystal, the next time I go I'll shoot you a PM and you can tag along..............and buy the bait. 

It's a big lake. It took me a long time to figure those fish out.
The quad races, sleds and just the pressure all takes it's toll and will move the fish.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol: Thanks but no thanks, I don't need any help in case you have never seen any of the pictures my son and I have posted on here.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Glad to hear that you guys do so well.
I'm happy for you.  

Just a thought, but maybe next time someone asks for help, you might try actually contributing something to help them instead dazzeling us with your genuis. :lol:


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

My $0.02 incoming...

Duck Lake: I have never fished there. I have a good friend who fishes there and says he does well on the 'gills and pike.

Thunder: I've seen him catch fish at Crystal. Met him as well, nice guy.

Tommy: Never met him so I cannot comment.

Always remember, fishing is fun. Catching fish is just more fun!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Lwapo said:


> Always remember, fishing is fun. Catching fish is just more fun!



There it is.  
Nice meeting you too man. Your welcome to fish with me anytime.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

It's getting hot in here :lol: I'd like to fish some new lakes this year and I'm perfectly capeible of finding lakes to fish on, but it's nice to fish with a local or maybe someone who has been before. I'd like to try Duck out so if your free one day the week of 2/6 tru 2/10 Thunderhead send me a PM don't need my hand held just someone that can cut to the chase and a new face to talk to. Remember fellas it dosen't belong to us it's gods and it can be gone tomorrow.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> :lol: :lol: Who told ya that thunderhead, your freind from the tackle box bait shop:lol: :lol: The bluegills I catch would eat them duck lake gills for dinner.


Tommy, either you're braggin or putting other people down. Stick to the positive fishing reports, it's not a contest and we're all here to learn from each other.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, Dave ask how the ice was on duck lake, and I told him I don't need anyone messing with me after that post It's a fact if you fish there and know what your doing you can catch a mess of fish, mostly smaller ones with some sorting you can catch 7-8 inchers a 9 inch fish from that lake would be pretty rare. The lake USED to kick out some big gills due to the fact that it would partially freeze out and the remaining fish got large. Most of the pike are not legal size, the crappies are decent when you can get on them. The deepest spot in the lake is 9ft and most of the lake is very weedy. Is that good? or do I have to take everyone out there and drill their holes for them and show them where to drop a line?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> do I have to take everyone out there and drill their holes for them and show them where to drop a line?



That would be totalytubulartommy :lol: 
As long as you _left_ right after that, I'm kinda particular about the company I keep.

Ed, I'd like that, but, I'll be working hunting shows the whole month of Feb. and most of March. I do appreciate the offer tho. 
Contrary to the local " experts " advise here.....lol There are good fish on Crystal. Being off by 20 yards and you might go home empty handed.

If you'd like to Ed, PM me your phone number I'll do the best I can giving you exact locations to drop a line.
We took some nice 9 - 14 in perch last week and the pike were running 2 keepers out of 5 in the 26-35" range.

Walleye is starting to pick up, but those buggers always were tough to catch. We watch'em swim right thru our hole and not even give our bait a glance.


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn! 
Well thanks for the help guys. Didn't mean to start any crap. Just wanted to go out and mess around with my buddies and catch a few fish. Hey tommy, would Crystal's bait shop know anything about Duck lake, or should I go and check myself. With the lake only being 9 ft. deep the ice should be good. Where should I start on the lake to catch some gills and pike. Mainly the guys i fish with like to get pike on tip-ups.
Yeah tommy, I finally wised up and started fishing close to home. With gas being $2.49 a gallon, I kind of have to. I would rather get skunked for $15 than $50.
Anyway guys, thanks for the help.


----------

